# Peticure-Dremmel



## Scooter's Family

Has anyone used the Peticure yet??? We're too afraid of regular clipper, scared we'll cut too much and he's so squirmy! 

Any other good ideas to make nail trimming easier?


----------



## Sissygirl

I ordered mine a couple weeks ago and they said there was a
6 week wait. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Leslie

I've been using mine for several months now and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Leslie,

Which one did you get? I got the petite. Is your cordless?


----------



## LuvCicero

I am trying to decide what to get. There is also a Pedipaws that looks the same, cordless...for only $20.00 and you get a free gift.
www.pedipaws.com
Cicero is good about me clipping...it's ME that is worried about cutting black nails.


----------



## Leslie

Sissygirl said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Which one did you get? I got the petite. Is your cordless?


I got the petite one, too, Marie. Yes, it's cordless but, I use it both ways (cordless and corded) because I'm not the best at remembering to recharge it when necessary. Unfortunately, I do the same thing w/my cell phone :frusty: :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

SOLD!!! I'm ordering one today, too bad it will take six weeks.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Dale, I'd go with the Peticure - I saw very negative reviews of the pedipaws on line somewhere. I've seen the Peticure being used and that's what I ordered - the elite model since I have so few dogs...for now. <grin>


----------



## Leslie

Ann~ Trust me, it's worth the wait!


----------



## Sissygirl

I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Trish

I just got my peticure and I LOVE IT!! It is quiet and lightweight..well balanced. I had the dremmel and it was too heavy and noisy. The kids do not seem to mind it either..I started with the emery board for a couple of days..one nail at a time each day and then slowly increased to two or three nails a day!! I used the real coarse emery boards used for artificial nails. My kids were given loads of praises and treats in the beginning and now it is after we are all done they get a big treat. I am able to do all their nails in one sitting and hope to do it every week so they stay short. My vet and her technician were impressed and they are thinking of buying one for their personal use.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter and I will both be anxiously awaiting the UPS man! He just likes to bark at him, I want my Peticure!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I've been thinking about buying one too. I read that at first they had some mechanical quirks, but I think it's all been resolved. The only thing that freaked me out was that on their commercial, there was a schipperke that was shaved down. Why they did that, I'll never know. I had two of them about twenty years ago and the coat is what makes the breed. Not that this has anything to do with the peticure itself-sorry-I just had to mention it!


----------



## ama0722

IT FINALLY CAME!!!! Yes, my peticure arrived. Unfortunately, I only had enough battery at first to do Dasher's front nails. But I LOVED IT! Dasher is my little boy who uses his paws to get your attention and it was perfect. I used the middle size hole for his nails and had more than enough room and no hair. It just takes all the scary part away from using a dremmel. I will attempt Belle and Dora tomorrow after it charges!

Amanda


----------



## Paige

Amanda what size did you order?


----------



## ama0722

Oh I ordered the petite and is more than fine. I think I could do a big dogs nails with the larger holes on the petite. I really am not sure why they would have different sizes. The largest who is almost the same size as the round circle of sand paper for the dremel so not sure why you would need bigger for any dog?


----------



## Paige

I had read on the yahoo list that some liked the Elite size better, because they said the charge didn't last very long. Do you see this as a problem. 

I am wanting to get one and wanted to make sure I order the right one.


----------



## ama0722

Paige, give me another day. I was so excited to get it, I didn't charge it and it ran out of juice by the time I got to Dasher's back paws. I will do both the girls tomorrow and if you don't see a new posting, ask again in case I forget or if I am down the road dremeling all the dogs I come into contact with


----------



## Scooter's Family

Glad you like it, now I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh goodie, I'm waiting for the UPS person now coming soon my local Havanese Haven.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*what kind of doggy reaction*

The pedipaws ad says that there is sensitive nerve tissue...which might be why mine jerk even when I am not near the quick. And with those black nails...

Did your dogs stay calm?


----------



## Bona

I got my Peticure a while back and no matter how hard I've tried, my dog won't let me trim her nail with it. She is too afraid of the sound it makes when it touches her nails. I don't know what to do, so for now I'm continuing using regular clippers, but it is a long procedure for us, since she really hates trimming her nails.


----------



## Thumper

I ordered one last week and can't wait to see if it works  I'm encouraged though, kinda. lol

Kara


----------



## Trish

My pups were not happy to have their nails done no matter who did it..my vet did it last week at their physical just before I received my peticure in the mail. The best way I have seen it done with my kids was with two people (clipper use) and to come from the back of them so they do not see the clipper person and clipper, and their paw!! 
I started with the pedicure with my husband feeding them treats the entire time and by the second day they didn't even notice me doing it!! The use of the emery board on a nail or two several days before the pedicure gave them the feeling the peticure does with the buffing wheel. As long as you pups like soft treats and will eat during the handling of their paws, they realized that it doesn't bother them..it took only two days of constant treats while doing it that they do not fuss. I only did may be a second on each nail for the first day, but I touched every nail once. They now seem to look forward to the treats and not to be stressed out with the peticure. I have continued to do it about every other day and will gradually eliminate all the treats until the end, but it will take some time. The positive experience needs to be reinforced for a while. I look forward to doing it..it really is fun and easy! I cannot believe I am saying this!!! I do their grooming and I never looked forward to the nail clipping and this has made me stress free finally. These pups really did feel my hesitancy and fear when approaching them with the clipper and I took too much time to be sure the clipper was in the right place..way too much repostioning on my part and my pups did not do well nor did I!!


----------



## Leslie

I introduced Tori to it in much the same way as Trish explained; little by little. The first day, I turned it on and just let her sniff it, gave a treat and praise; then I touched her foot w/the side of it, gave a treat and praise; then touched her nail w/the guard part, not the sander part, gave a treat and praise; then I put it away. Note: I did all of this _very slowly_, allowing her to "explore" it fully before doing anything else.

The next day, I used the same slow progression but, added touching the sander to her nail and gave a treat and TONS of praise. By this time she wasn't even all that interested in it, just the treats ound: Throughout that 2nd day we kept coming back to it periodically and by the end of the day all of her nails had been touched w/it for at least 3-5 seconds.

I will say it is not her favorite thing, and she will occasionally try to pull her foot away when I'm using it but, not from fear or stress, she just thinks she has better things to do :biggrin1:

Tori has the dreaded black nails  and there is no way :nono: I was going to try to use clippers on them. Before I got the Pedicure, I either took her to the groomer ($6) or the vet ($10) to get them cut. I can tell you it's already paid for itself and has to be one of the best things I've bought for her. :thumb:


----------



## Jane

I'm still waiting for my Pedipaws thing to arrive....they said 4-6 weeks!! :frusty:
My friend just told me she picked one up at Bed Bath and Beyond - I'm going to head over there and see if they have it. She didn't remember if it was PediPaws or Peticure, or some other version of it.


----------



## ama0722

Jane- it literally took over 6 weeks for mine. I ordered it July 28th and it came Sept 15!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Jane said:


> I'm still waiting for my Pedipaws thing to arrive....they said 4-6 weeks!! :frusty:
> My friend just told me she picked one up at Bed Bath and Beyond - I'm going to head over there and see if they have it. She didn't remember if it was PediPaws or Peticure, or some other version of it.


Jane, did you find anything at Bed Bath and Beyond?


----------



## Lilly's mom

bump :bump:


----------



## Esperanita

I am waiting for mine too. At first I ordered the corded model, but then asked if they could change my order to the Elite after I considered what a pain the cord would be. They must be backed up! It took them weeks just to respond to my email.

Amazingly, Cuba has let me do all four paws with the dremel. I do use lots of treats concurrently. I am hoping the Peticure goes even smoother.


----------



## arlene

The Bed Bath & Beyond near me is fully stocked with Pedipaws . . . The pedipaws has one opening for the nail in the safety guard. Does the pedicure have multiple openings for different size nails? I think the fur could get caught in the pedipaws. Anyone have any input?

Arlene


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay, this might come as a really dumb question...but anyone ever use an emery board for their dog? Really Posh's nails don't seem that much "tougher" than mine, totally different from my danes!  She does fine with the clippers, but has the dreaded black nails!!!!!! Only one white one. My dane had white ones and it was soooo easy to clip his!!! That was pretty much the only thing that was easy about him


----------



## mintchip

arlene said:


> The Bed Bath & Beyond near me is fully stocked with Pedipaws . . . The pedipaws has one opening for the nail in the safety guard. Does the pedicure have multiple openings for different size nails? I think the fur could get caught in the pedipaws. Anyone have any input?
> 
> Arlene


Darn I just left there.:frusty::frusty: I wish I thought to look


----------



## ama0722

I have the peticure... it has a bunch of holes of different sizes. I haven't seen the other one but I do love it. I can do all 3 dogs no problem without having to charge it too. Dora was the only one who was a bit freaked out by the sound. Usually Belle flips but she could care less and she is the one who fights me with the clippers. She would be a perfect dog for their commercial though cause she just laid there like no problem!


----------



## mintchip

Pedipaws and Peticure is there a difference other than the brand name?


----------



## arlene

I think the difference is that the pedipaws only has one hole (sort of one size fits all) and the pedicure has multiple holes so you can pick the one that fits your dog's nail.

I think this may make a difference because I can see the fur entering the whole in the pedipaw. Anyone have any thoughts on this? 

The pedipaw is pretty cheap . . . but my guess is the pedicure is better.


----------



## Leslie

Sally~ I don't know anything about the Pedipaws. But, I can tell you I LOVE the Peticure and so does Tori (well, she _sorta_ loves it )


----------



## ls-indy

I keep following this "thread" because I'm interested in your comments after using this product. Daisy lets me clip her nails with no problem. I do them right after her bath. My DH holds her wrapped up in a towel and its easy to keep her hair away from her nails because her feet are still wet. I wonder if this technique would work with Peticure too?


----------



## Jane

The pedipaws I ordered weeks ago is supposedly now in transit to me.

Waiting......


----------



## Scooter's Family

We received our Peticure but it came the day Scooter was neutered so we haven't used it yet. I'll post after we try it out, can't wait though!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Jane said:


> The pedipaws I ordered weeks ago is supposedly now in transit to me.
> 
> Waiting......


I just bought one at Walgreens. I am getting Lilly use to it it sounds a little different from the dremmel.


----------



## Laurief

Call me stupid, but I have not seen any info on these and would love to get some more from you guys.
What stops the dremmel from actually cutting the quick. How do you know when to stop on the black nails?? 
Bottom line - which is better, which is quieter? 
Can you use the charable one while plugged in?? 
Does it make a mess or can it be done on the couch while pups are resting? 
I would love to make this investment as I HAVE cut the quick before, and would love to avoid ever doing that again!

Thanks


----------



## ama0722

Laurie- I have heard it feels different the closer you get, I just dont let myself get that close though and haven't felt the difference and haven't cut the quick. I have cut Belle's a few time- the one with all white nails because she will fidget around. I have the peticure and it is definitely more quiet than a dremel. I dont have the other one to compare though. You can use it plugged in but I like the cordless ability since I have too many things plugged in next to my grooming table as it is. It catches the mess in the lid and you just have to empty it out so perfectly fine to do on the couch. I have to empty it after doing all 3 dogs as it does fill up.


----------



## Laurief

I would rather have the quieter one, and like the idea of the holes, so you dont grind away their skin!! So where can you get this? Is this the one you get at Bed Bath & Beyond or is this a special order?


----------



## Leslie

Laurie~ Here's the link to the Peticure website. There's a video there that shows it being used. I really like it. Another plus: they donate a portion of each sale to no-kill shelters!


----------



## Laurief

Wow - that website is very informative - I do hate the fact that YOU have to put it together!!! 
OK - so the POWER, the PETITE, or the ELITE ???? Amanda I think you said the Petite - would that work for my guys who around 15 lbs.???


----------



## Leslie

I have the petite and we've used it on our 16 lb. Pekingese "granddogger" without a problem.


----------



## Jane

*I cannot believe this!*

My pedipaws NEVER arrived. And it never will arrive!

I called today, and after a long hold, found out that it was shipped to the wrong address (the numbers were transposed). So, the person who received it, SENT IT BACK. :frusty:

I told them to cancel the whole order. I will look for it at my local Bed, Bath and Beyond instead.

This is ridiculous!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Jane said:


> My pedipaws NEVER arrived. And it never will arrive!
> 
> I called today, and after a long hold, found out that it was shipped to the wrong address (the numbers were transposed). So, the person who received it, SENT IT BACK. :frusty:
> 
> I told them to cancel the whole order. I will look for it at my local Bed, Bath and Beyond instead.
> 
> This is ridiculous!


 Walgreens also have them. If you have one near you.


----------



## Kathy

Jane said:


> My pedipaws NEVER arrived. And it never will arrive!
> 
> I called today, and after a long hold, found out that it was shipped to the wrong address (the numbers were transposed). So, the person who received it, SENT IT BACK. :frusty:
> 
> I told them to cancel the whole order. I will look for it at my local Bed, Bath and Beyond instead.
> 
> This is ridiculous!


Jane,
I looked on BB&B's web site and can't find the peticure. Are you sure they have it? I was thinking of going today also, but don't want to make a wasted trip as I will spend more there then I really need. <grin>

What other retail stores sell it, anyone know?


----------



## Laurief

Well I just ordered my Pedicure Petite and a box of the files so I hope it comes soon!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Here is a link to order the pedipaws from Walgreens online.

http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...unt=4&nug=VPD&skuid=sku4244123&id=prod4245253


----------



## Kathy

Lilly's mom said:


> Here is a link to order the pedipaws from Walgreens online.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...unt=4&nug=VPD&skuid=sku4244123&id=prod4245253


Thank you Lilly. Anyone know the difference between the Pedipaws and the Peticure?????


----------



## ama0722

Kathy- just from looking the pedipaws has only one hole size to select and operates on 2 C batteries. Maybe someone can correct me if I am wrong.

I have the peticure petite and that one has a bunch sized holes. Not really sure what it is called the petite cause has holes the size for a big dog as well. It has an internal battery and recharges.

So that is the only difference I can tell just from looking at the pedipaws. But I haven't used that one either.

Amanda


----------



## Scooter's Family

We got the Peticure and it arrived about two weeks ago. We haven't used it because Scooter had just been groomed and he got his stitches out from his neuter today. He's getting a bath tonight, stinky little guy! We'll try out the Peticure tonight and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Esperanita

I got my pedicure about 2 weeks ago and used it for the first time two days go. Cuba didn't really like it and I thought the dremel was easier because I could get his nails even when he fidgeted. However, I will keep using the pedicure because I like the guard to keep his hair out. I have the elite model and I was using the smallest size hol. Perhaps it would be easier with the fidgeting if I used a larger sized hole...


----------



## Thumper

I'm starting to get worried now. I ordered the thing 3 weeks ago or so, and I've heard nothing.

I better go to the website and find out.



K.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Mine took about 4 weeks.


----------



## Kathy

ama0722 said:


> Kathy- just from looking the pedipaws has only one hole size to select and operates on 2 C batteries. Maybe someone can correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I have the peticure petite and that one has a bunch sized holes. Not really sure what it is called the petite cause has holes the size for a big dog as well. It has an internal battery and recharges.
> 
> So that is the only difference I can tell just from looking at the pedipaws. But I haven't used that one either.
> 
> Amanda


Amanda,
Based on your input I decided to go with the peticure and ordered it yesterday. Hopefully the dogs won't mind it. <grin> Thanks for the info.


----------



## siggie

I just got a regular dremel (Minimite) and that's working fine. Toby sits still enough for me to hold back the hair and get just the nail. I didn't want to be charged immediately and then wait between 4-8 weeks for Peticure.
The sound isn't at all bad either and Toby's never reacted to it (other than trying to check it out sniff/lick). I use it on low, but high isn't much louder.


----------



## Laurief

I too ordered mine this week based on Amanda's recommendation - but they say 6-8 weeks wait due to demand!! All the Havanese owners must be ordering them at the same time:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Yes, it literally took mine 2 or 3 days over 6 weeks  But it is worth the wait! I love it- I should have invented it!!!


----------



## Paradise Havs

I ordered one yesterday too. I like the idea of the guard. When Bentley was a puppy we went to a puppy obedience class and the instructor introduced us to the dremel. She said that when she was ready to buzz the nails, she put some peanut butter on the fridge door for her dogg to lick to keep his mind off the dremel. If I have any trouble with the dogs accepting the Petacure, I'm willing to try it!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I just ordered mine - the Petite model. Can't wait to get it in. I've nicked Gracie a few times with the regular clippers - its amazing how much they bleed with such a small little nick. I will feel so much better knowing that it won't hurt her. Excited!!! But not looking forward to the wait. Laurie - 6 weeks??!!


----------



## good buddy

I ordered one! Really I had to wonder "do I really need this??" I have regular claw clippers and guillotine style and then another pair of the guillotine style because the first pair was lame and then I had ordered the Quick-finder which turned out to be a piece of junk. I've been carefully reading all the replies waiting to hear some negative responses and none! All you guys keep saying how awesum this thing is, so I just had to get one. I figured since I waited soooo long in the game and it takes 6 to 8 weeks for delivery, maaaaybe it would come by Christmas. Can you believe it already got here?? I ordered it on Friday the 3rd and it got here on the 14th!! Considering the holiday, that was barely over a week! I figured it would be awhile so I just cut the boys' nails last weekend lol! I can't wait for them to grow out a little so I can try it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Christy - what?????? do you live next door to the manufacturer???? Gosh - my email said 6-8 weeks. What website did you order it off of?? 
I think I am gettin jipped!!!

I ordered mine on 10/9 so maybe mine will come soon??:hurt:


----------



## good buddy

Laurief said:


> Christy - what?????? do you live next door to the manufacturer???? Gosh - my email said 6-8 weeks. What website did you order it off of??
> I think I am gettin jipped!!!
> 
> I ordered mine on 10/9 so maybe mine will come soon??:hurt:


I don't know! Mine also said 6 to 8 weeks. When UPS showed up the other night, I hollared to DH to see if he was expecing anything! Maybe my neighbor is secretly making these in his garage! :spy:


----------



## Laurief

Haha - well ask him to mail one my way!!!! Maybe my ups guy will be good to me soon!! When did you order it?


----------



## good buddy

Laurief said:


> Haha - well ask him to mail one my way!!!! Maybe my ups guy will be good to me soon!! When did you order it?


I just ordered it on the 3rd! Maybe they upped their manufacturing people so they can get them out faster. I will keep my fingers crossed for you to get yours soon!


----------



## Jane

Are there several places to order the Peticure from? Where did you get yours from Christy??


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Christy there is hope for me yet!! I am bathing my guys today (for the first time since my broken arm) - no grooming yet - but I didnt cut their nails, in hopes that it comes soon!! 
Watch it will take 4 months and my guys will have 3" nails!!


----------



## good buddy

Jane said:


> Are there several places to order the Peticure from? Where did you get yours from Christy??


I just ordered off the website. http://www.peticure.com/ I got the Elite style~maybe they had more of those on hand?


----------



## good buddy

Laurief said:


> Thanks Christy there is hope for me yet!! I am bathing my guys today (for the first time since my broken arm) - no grooming yet - but I didnt cut their nails, in hopes that it comes soon!!
> Watch it will take 4 months and my guys will have 3" nails!!


I wouldn't wait for four months but maybe wait a little longer.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Christy - I'm thinking the Elite Model had something to do with your early delivery. It sounds like most were going to order the Petite Model because that is the reviews we heard in this thread. Dunno??


----------



## Laurief

That is where and what I ordered - so I will keep looking for my UPS guy!!!


----------



## good buddy

Laurief said:


> That is where and what I ordered - so I will keep looking for my UPS guy!!!


 OH, so you ordered the Elite too?

I had also been reading on the Yahoo group and between them and this forum I guess I got the feeling that with dogs and parrots combined I might need more umph! You will too Laurie! With three dogs and then who knows when you will have a little rescue or two that will need nails trimmed too heehee! Com'on UPS guy!!


----------



## Thumper

I FINALLY got mine 2 days ago, we tried it out and Gucci was pretty calm, took her a minute or so to trust the sound, but after the first two nails, she was pretty cooperative til the last nail when she was losing her patience! LOL You have to be careful to not let the hair get pulled in, I probably should trim her paws, but I'd recommend it.. DH and I had given up on doing her nails and were paying the vet $10 to do it!

K.


----------



## Laurief

No, I ordered the Petite, but it should be fine for me. I do not do all my guys on the same day! So hopefully it will have plenty of time to recharge before I need it again. Hopefully mine will come next week.


----------



## yanks0420

Someone may have already posted this, but Michelle found one in an outlet pet store in CT so look around because they are showing up in stores!


----------



## vicw

I got my Pedicure Elite last week, and we finally had a chance to try it out a few days ago. 

It worked pretty well for me, and our Hav Maggie was pretty cooperative with it, but it seemed to vibrate a little more than I expected, and after finishing, I noticed that the wear pattern on the sanding drum was very uneven, with almost no evidence of wear on about half of the drum, and the sand completely worn off on the other half. Close examination revealed that the center hole in the rubber cylinder that the sanding drum goes over was off center significantly, causing the out-of-round condition, the vibration, and the irregular wear.

Fortunately, I had another rubber cylinder from a Dremel kit, and managed to swap the bad one out, and I put on a fresh, unworn sanding disc. I recommend that anyone using a Pedicure check to see how evenly the sanding drum is wearing, to avoid excessive wear and vibration.


----------



## good buddy

vicw said:


> I recommend that anyone using a Pedicure check to see how evenly the sanding drum is wearing, to avoid excessive wear and vibration.


Good suggestion, thanks! I haven't used it yet...still getting the boys used to it, but I checked mine and re-seated the sanding band and the little piece of metal on the end and mine is much quieter now.


----------



## Missy

I just got mine (petite) and tried it tonight on Cash. As long as DH was there holding the treat in front of his face he was fine. I didn't do much on each nail just to be safe. Jasper, well Jasper got into don't touch me mode. I didn't think he would let me...He freaks out if I just cut the fur on his paws. But I like it better than clippers.


----------



## Esperanita

Cuba is funny with the pedicure. The first time, he wanted nothing to do with it. The second time, he was quiet for the most part. The third time, again he wanted no part of the pedicure and last time he sat quietly and allowed me to do all his nails. We'll see what the next session has in store...


----------



## Posh's Mom

Well, we cut Posh's nails tonight with a regular nail clipper and cut her quick. ****!!! She has the dreaded "black nails."

I'm really trying not to buy anything...but if you guys really really love this...do you think I should go for it?

Otherwise, I'm thinking if she's not a wreck, I will be, the next time we do "nails." Her nails are so long, by the way, that I didn't think I was anywhere near the quick. Well, they're long in comparison to all the other dogs I've ever owned. Is this a havanese thing?


----------



## Lina

Amy, I use the Dremmel to do Kubrick's nails precisely because he has the dreaded black nails and I cut his quick once and it bled like crazy. I was so worried about cutting the quick that his nails were really long and once when we saw the vet he commented on the fact that Kubrick was walking light on his front feet because his nails were too long in front - it's because I was afraid of cutting them close. Now that I've been using the Dremmel, his nails have shortened a LOT. It's actually a HUGE difference because I can get closer to the quick since I can see where it is. The closer you get to the quick, the more it recedes and the shorter you can get the nail, if that makes sense. I don't want his nails too short because it gives them a better grip for turns in agility, but I definitely don't want them so long that he is walking light on his front like he was before.

So I guess my answer is that I do think it's a good idea to get either the Dremmel or the Peticure!


----------



## Leslie

Amy~ Lina's right about being able to get them shorter. 

Tori's nails are black, too, and I was so afraid of cutting them I was paying the groomer or vet to cut them each time. Unfortunately, neither the vet nor groomer was giving me discounts, so at $8-$11 a pop, it was really adding up. The Peticure paid for itself pretty quickly. Another reason I like using it is because the nails are blunt and don't have the sharp edges like they do after they're cut.


----------



## Jane

Hi Amy, I've nicked the quick on both my guys before - once per dog. Scout's nails are mostly black and he bled like crazy. I've noticed that the back nails are usually shorter than the front nails - must be how they naturally wear them down - so I was overestimating how much to clip the back nails based on the growth of the front nails.

I picked up the cheaper Pedipaws the other day - they are at Walgreens now for $20. If I can acclimate my dogs to it, I will then spring for the $49 Peticure since that seems to be a better quality model. I just didn't want to plunk down $49 to find that it didn't work for me. I do think it will be helpful though to be able to gradually get closer to the quick - fewer mistakes and happier Havs! :hug: for Posh!


----------



## Sheri

I've been wondering the same things, and trying not to buy anything for awhile. I just noticed that the Petite Peticure is 29.99, ($30) isn't that lower that it used to be?

If you just have one or two dogs, would the Petite be enough?

Sheri


----------



## Laurief

Well mine came a few days ago, but I have been too busy to even put it together :biggrin1: When things calm down here a bit, I will give it a try.


----------



## bullwinkle

would the peticure really work?? would love to try with my puppy but seems like it would be hard to hold their paws still to do each nail individually and would a puppies nails fit inside?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Thanks guys. I will check out the "cheap" version first. You're the best. My dh is going to think I'm crazy. He was actually the one who hit the quick...and did he freak out? No! He did feel badly...kept asking her if she forgave him yet. Even the next morning. These guys can really wrap around one's finger.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I tried mine the other day. I loved how it worked - no sharp edges to scratch you. But I must admit for at least the first time - Gracie HATED it!!! I'm sure she will do better with time. It took 2 people to do. I definitely don't regret getting it. I think will do great as time passes - good thing is it works pretty quick.


----------



## Leslie

Karen~ I've been using mine on Tori now for about 3 mos. and, although she doesn't like it by any means, she will just sit, head down and let me do all her nails at once. Hang in there, Gracie has been through so much I'm not surprised she had a negative reaction. Give her some belly rubs from me, ok?


----------



## Jane

Karen and Leslie,

When you say your dogs don't really enjoy the Peticure, do they look scared at all? I'm just not sure how much "acclimating" I should do or whether I should just go for it. I don't want to traumatize them, but I'm also impatient...:suspicious:


----------



## LuvCicero

I cheat sometimes :biggrin1:
At times Cicero doesn't care what I do to him so I just clip his nails.

But if he is not in the mood...I cheat.
I have a tiny plate about the size of a baseball and I put a caramel in it and stick it in the microwave and watch for it to flatten out. Then let it cool...but it's flat and stuck to the plate!!! Cicero is so busy laying on the sofa...licking, licking, licking...he doesn't even know when I clip or file his nails.:biggrin1: Not often, but every now and then I feel good that I can outsmart him !!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Jane ~ Gracie just gets REALLY squirmy. She moves her head so that its hard to see her paw and then pulls her paws away. Instead of really "knowing" that she is moving her head so we can't see, she knows if she moves her head to a certain place we will stop (very smart girl!!) She must be thinking, "I'm going to make this a difficult as possible for you." I don't think she is really afraid of it. I interpret as being completely annoyed by it, and possibly doesn't like the vibration or feel of it (not that it hurts, but tickles maybe). Do you know someone near you that has one - if you tried it then you might be able to see if it is something you would like to purchase. I do believe Gracie is going to get tolerate it better as we use it more, but it is going to take a few times. Hopefully it won't always be a 2 person job. I can do her front paws myself, but her back paws are impossible to do alone. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Leslie said:


> Karen~ I've been using mine on Tori now for about 3 mos. and, although she doesn't like it by any means, she will just sit, head down and let me do all her nails at once. Hang in there, Gracie has been through so much I'm not surprised she had a negative reaction. Give her some belly rubs from me, ok?


Thanks, Leslie - I think your right. She is just tired of being messed with. I will give her more time to adjust and those belly rubs - she loves them.


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Karen. I can just imagine what you describe. Lincoln would probably tolerate it, but Scout is really afraid. 

The funny thing is, with the Pedipaws, they show you a diagram of how to best position your dog so they won't be so scared, and I tried that just do clip their nails regularly the other day. It went much better than usual - no struggling! That position really worked!

And Dale, you are too clever with the melted caramel! I'm going to remember THAT one!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Jane - I would love to see the position you are talking about. Can you take a picture for us or describe it? Maybe it could help me.


----------



## mintchip

Me too Jane!!!


----------



## Jane

Here is the picture they show in the Pedipaws brochure - I hope you can see it well enough.

Anyway, I used to have the boys on their backs, paws up. With their bellies down, I can see how they feel less vulnerable. I was surprised it made that much of a difference during nail clipping! I hope it helps for you too!


----------



## Leslie

Jane~ Tori isn't afraid of it at all. She just really hates to have her paws (front ones in particular) messed w/at all; brushing them, trimming them, washing them, etc. are all at the bottom of her favorites list  

She will do what Karen described Gracie does with her head and keeps trying to pull them away at times. The position you posted is similar to the way I do it, although, I just come from behind her and hold her paw. I've done them with her standing/sitting on her grooming table and even when she's been sitting on my lap.


----------



## Paige

Jane, what do you think of the Pedipaws? How do your guys like it?


----------



## Thumper

LuvCicero said:


> I cheat sometimes :biggrin1:
> At times Cicero doesn't care what I do to him so I just clip his nails.
> 
> But if he is not in the mood...I cheat.
> I have a tiny plate about the size of a baseball and I put a caramel in it and stick it in the microwave and watch for it to flatten out. Then let it cool...but it's flat and stuck to the plate!!! Cicero is so busy laying on the sofa...licking, licking, licking...he doesn't even know when I clip or file his nails.:biggrin1: Not often, but every now and then I feel good that I can outsmart him !!!


LOL! That is great! Gucci would totally fall for something like that...Ice cream or stuffed crust pizza, her two favorite things in life. Isn't it rewarding to outsmart them every now and then. ound:


----------



## Jane

Paige said:


> Jane, what do you think of the Pedipaws? How do your guys like it?


I have been too crazy busy to try it on them. I was able to clip their nails last weekend, so I'm good for another week or so. I would like to be able to get closer to Lincoln's quick - I let his nails grow way too long as a puppy and now I'm trying to backtrack, which is too scary with a clippers.

My kids like playing with it though. I hope they don't wear out the batteries before I get a chance to use it on the dogs!!


----------



## Renee

Thumperlove said:


> LOL! That is great! Gucci would totally fall for something like that...Ice cream or stuffed crust pizza, her two favorite things in life. Isn't it rewarding to outsmart them every now and then. ound:


Hmmm...I've never given Miley ice cream! Her favorite is string cheese. She can hear that wrapper a mile away....maybe I could melt that to a plate???


----------



## LuvCicero

I guess most of you know this...but in case there is one that don't, I'll post what the vet told me a long time ago.

The quick grows down further the longer you let your dogs nails get, which makes it easier to cut the quick when you are trimming. When you cut it makes the quick draw back up a little. He told me to clip just a little ... every 7 days ... till I get them as short as I want ~ then do them every two weeks to maintain. This worked for my Pom instead of trying to get more at one time from letting them get to long.


----------



## Lilly's mom

*I have been trying to get Lilly use to the PediPaws and it isn't working. Her nails jump around when I touch them to the sanding belt but they don't act this way when I use the dremmal. I tried turning the pedipaws sideways and it worked better but then her nail isn't in the hold the correct way or maybe I am just viewing it wrong after I go bqack and look at the instructions like what Jane posted. HMMMMMMMMMMMM*


----------



## Scooter's Family

We haven't even tried it yet even though I was so excited to get it. We haven't needed to, Scooter has been groomed and to the vet a few times when he was neutered so he hasn't needed his nails trimmed. I need to get it out and charge it though so it's ready when he needs a trim. I'm going to try to get DH to do it!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Wow - Unbelievable!!!!!!!!! I just did Gracie's nails again with the Peticure - 2nd time. She didn't squirm, she pulled away somewhat. (Obviously not loving it still, but she tolerated it very nicely!!) I was able to do everything myself. She shook the entire time, but towards the end she even laid down and let me do her last paw!!!! I can't believe it!!!! I did cut her dew claws with the regular clipper because I'm not sure how to even getting the nail in there without breaking a bone. I am loving this tool and HIGHLY recommend it even if your hav doesn't like their nails messed with. I almost can't wait until I do it again to see even more improvement. I hope everyone else is having the same luck as I am.


----------



## Sheri

I don't know this personally, but a groomer told me she thought the PediPaws was "worthless", she bought one and wouldn't use it any more. Peticure is supposed to be better. Have any of you opinions on that?

Sheri


----------



## Lilly's mom

Sheri said:


> I don't know this personally, but a groomer told me she thought the PediPaws was "worthless", she bought one and wouldn't use it any more. Peticure is supposed to be better. Have any of you opinions on that?
> 
> Sheri


 *Yes I agree somewhat. I bought one but I am taking it back because it is louder than the peticure and Lilly's nail jumps around on it but doesn't on the dremmal so I know I am doing it right. Peticure is what I will be ordering.*


----------



## Lina

Karen, I use the Dremmel and not the Peticure, but I can tell you that those dew claws are HARD to get even with the Dremmel. If I do it by myself I can never get them short enough as the spinning head will definitely catch his hair. We figured out how to do it here, though. DH holds Kubrick's paw as far out as he can get it and keeps a hold on Kubrick's head as well so he can't lean down to see (which is what happens when I try to do it by myself). This way, I can pull out the nail and use it with the Dremmel much easier. I hope this makes sense to you, but in any event I think you can probably figure it out as long as you have two people doing it.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Lina - I think the dremmel would probably work better on the dew claws than the Peticure (Petite Model). I'm not sure how I would get it into the hole. Gracie's are not all that long. They don't seem to grow as fast as the others for some reason. Regardless, I was able to cut her dew claws myself. I just take a little bit off and there is no fight.


----------



## Esperanita

Gracie's Mom said:


> Lina - I think the dremmel would probably work better on the dew claws than the Peticure (Petite Model). I'm not sure how I would get it into the hole. Gracie's are not all that long. They don't seem to grow as fast as the others for some reason. Regardless, I was able to cut her dew claws myself. I just take a little bit off and there is no fight.


Maybe Cuba's dew claws are longer, but I've used my Pedicure elite with no problems on his dew claws. I probably had to hold it upside down, I don't really remember, but I did get all his nails done at once. I'll try to pay more attention the next time I do them.


----------



## Leslie

Karen~ I have the same problem w/Tori's dew claws. Hers don't seem to grow as quickly, either. So far, I take her in to the groomer and she's cut them for free. But, now that I'm doing all of Tori's grooming, not sure how long she'll be willing to do it for that price.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Leslie said:


> Karen~ I have the same problem w/Tori's dew claws. Hers don't seem to grow as quickly, either. So far, I take her in to the groomer and she's cut them for free. But, now that I'm doing all of Tori's grooming, not sure how long she'll be willing to do it for that price.


Once Gracie began to settle down. . . she realized that the Peticure wasn't going to hurt her. Then, she allowed me to cut her dew claws with the regular clipper. Gracie's nails are white, so that helps to find the quick, but it even seems that the quick is back further on the dew claw than the rest. I also do all of Gracie's grooming, so its a must that I learn all of it.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Esperanita said:


> Maybe Cuba's dew claws are longer, but I've used my Pedicure elite with no problems on his dew claws. I probably had to hold it upside down, I don't really remember, but I did get all his nails done at once. I'll try to pay more attention the next time I do them.


Yes, let me know how you do it. Its good to know it can be done. Maybe I just need to relax more, I think I was just afraid I was going to hurt her. Maybe I should put a request in to the company to show how they recommend doing it.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I just sent a message asking how they would do it. I will let you know how they recommend using it on dew claws - if I hear back from them.


----------



## Leslie

Gracie's Mom said:


> I just sent a message asking how they would do it. I will let you know how they recommend using it on dew claws - if I hear back from them.


Thank you, Karen. :hug: I'll be eager to know how they suggest it be done.


----------



## lcy_pt

Laurief said:


> Wow - that website is very informative - I do hate the fact that YOU have to put it together!!!
> OK - so the POWER, the PETITE, or the ELITE ???? Amanda I think you said the Petite - would that work for my guys who around 15 lbs.???


Did we come to an agreement on which model was better?


----------



## Gracie's Mom

lcy_pt said:


> Did we come to an agreement on which model was better?


I have the Petite Model, which uses a battery charge. I have used it 2 times without recharging and think I could easily go for a 3rd or more. I use the smallest hole for Gracie. She is almost 5 lbs. But I'm sure it would work for ANY size hav. If I had to do it again - I MIGHT jump for the Elite (9.6v) since I know how well it actually works because it is higher volts. The Power (18v) seems a bit overkill. It is really up to you. I'm THRILLED with the Petite (3.6v).


----------



## lcy_pt

Gracie's Mom said:


> I have the Petite Model, which uses a battery charge. I have used it 2 times without recharging and think I could easily go for a 3rd or more. I use the smallest hole for Gracie. She is almost 5 lbs. But I'm sure it would work for ANY size hav. If I had to do it again - I MIGHT jump for the Elite (9.6v) since I know how well it actually works because it is higher volts. The Power (18v) seems a bit overkill. It is really up to you. I'm THRILLED with the Petite (3.6v).


Thanks Karen!


----------



## ama0722

Okay, I know I have recommended this product. I was at a friend's house this weekend and she bought it for her dog and he didn't like it. I grabbed it to see if maybe she put it together wrong. But it was the big one, the peticure power and I wanted to warn everyone, it is a lot more power and therefor louder than my peticure petite. I would imagine you could get your dog used to the bigger louder one but if you are specifically looking for something with less noise, I would say go for the petite even if you have to charge it between dogs more often.

Amanda


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ I saw the Pedipaws (sorry, not sure which model) last week and it was the same way. It was much louder and when I tried it on Tori's nail it seemed to be much "harsher" and definitely spun faster. The sanding disc was quite a bit larger than the one we have. Tori _really_ didn't like it.

She is fine w/the Peticure petite model and now sits nicely and lets me do all of her nails in one sitting. She's such a good girl!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

I bought the petite last night...DH and I saw the t.v. commercial for the first time. He said "there you go Amy." I think he was joking, but I took it as a blessing.

Now I just have to wait. I think I remember that a lot of you waited quite a while...man, they must be making a killing. It was on "sale" from their website at $14.99 but they charged me about that to ship it. Ha! What a deal!


----------



## Laurief

Well I finally got to use my new pedicure petite on all three this weekend and it worked great. They were a little nervous with it at first but then were fine. I am happy I bought it, I think it will be better for me, so I dont worry about cutting the quick again.


----------



## Sheri

Laurief said:


> Well I finally got to use my new pedicure petite on all three this weekend and it worked great. They were a little nervous with it at first but then were fine. I am happy I bought it, I think it will be better for me, so I dont worry about cutting the quick again.


Laurie, I'm having trouble figuring out for sure which tool is being talked about in the posts, because of the different spellings folks are using. Now, did you get the "Peticure" or the "Pedipaws?" The Peticure is the one most people on here seem to like, am I'm thinking that is what you got, but want to be sure.

Thanks.

Sheri


----------



## good buddy

Sheri said:


> Laurie, I'm having trouble figuring out for sure which tool is being talked about in the posts, because of the different spellings folks are using. Now, did you get the "Peticure" or the "Pedipaws?" The Peticure is the one most people on here seem to like, am I'm thinking that is what you got, but want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sheri


Easy-peasie...Peticure is the original product and a sure winner in my book..I got the Elite. (mid-rainge model) Pedi-paws is a rip-off version trying to scam some dollars off the original and not as good from the reviews I've heard. Once again, JMO


----------



## Leslie

good buddy said:


> Easy-peasie...Peticure is the original product and a sure winner in my book..I got the Elite. (mid-rainge model) Pedi-paws is a rip-off version trying to scam some dollars off the original and not as good from the reviews I've heard. Once again, *JMO*


Christy, that would be my opinion also. After seeing the Pedi-paws last week, I totally agree with you. The Peticure is paws down the better of the two!


----------



## Laurief

Sheri,
Yes I got the pedicure from the website (I got the petite), it worked great on my guys, and I was able to charge it up, and do all three dogs in one day. I will keep it in the family room drawer so that when they are asleep, I can do their nails and they wont really care! It is certainly more expensive than the Pedipaws - but as I discovered with the razors and combs - you are better off paying for the quality!!


----------



## good buddy

I really like the Pedi-cure, but I won't be using it for those dew claws again. I thought I had it worked out where I could do them too and it sucked up Shamouti's nail! :O Luckily he was in a very easy going mood and once the nail got sucked into the hole it stopped. I was so worried he was hurt, but he couldn't have cared less and once the thing was turned off his nail came right out.


----------



## Sheri

Laurief said:


> Sheri,
> Yes I got the pedicure from the website (I got the petite), it worked great on my guys, and I was able to charge it up, and do all three dogs in one day. I will keep it in the family room drawer so that when they are asleep, I can do their nails and they wont really care! It is certainly more expensive than the Pedipaws - but as I discovered with the razors and combs - you are better off paying for the quality!!


Laurie, thanks. I've ordered mine!

Sheri


----------



## Jane

Thanks for all the info! I'll return my Pedipaws and get the Peticure Elite!


----------



## Sheri

Jane said:


> Thanks for all the info! I'll return my Pedipaws and get the Peticure Elite!


Jane, did you know that the Elite Peticure is on sale? That is the one I ordered.

Shipping adds up.
Sheri

Oops, I think it was the Petite that was on sale. Sorry.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

So - I got a response from Peticure regarding the Dew Claws. Though, it wasn't that helpful. I just wanted you to know I did get a response. I'm not sure I want to try it anyway because of what Christy experienced. Though it is wonderful on other nails. Anyway, this is what they said:

Hello Karen,

On our website we do not have a video on a dew claw being worked on but you and the others should be able to work on your dogs dew claws with the Petite or other units. What I would suggest is going slowly on the dew claw on your pet, try it out a few times and just get used to the feeling. Once you get the dew claw down by going slow it will be easy to take care of and you will know how to take care of it. The Peticure Units are made to take care of all types of claws so it should work just fine.

I hope this helps and just take it one step at a time and you both will do fine.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Leslie

The problem I have w/Tori's dew claws is that they are so curved I can't even begin to get them into the hole on the petite unit. Thank goodness they don't grow as quickly as the others ones do. Guess I'll keep having those clipped by the vet or groomer. *sigh*


----------



## Lilly's mom

Jane said:


> Thanks for all the info! I'll return my Pedipaws and get the Peticure Elite!


*Me too.*


----------



## good buddy

Gracie's Mom said:


> So - I got a response from Peticure regarding the Dew Claws. Though, it wasn't that helpful. I just wanted you to know I did get a response. I'm not sure I want to try it anyway because of what Christy experienced.


I should be more clear about what happened. I hope you understand the nail was not actually pulled off his foot! It was still quite attached and un-hurt, but I wouldn't want to try that again.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Got the peticure tonight...I am sooo excited!


----------



## rockluvr

Hello all,
I haven't been on the forum for awhile. Wanted you to know that I ordered the Peticure Elite today for $40 plus $15 shipping, but that includes free bands. It is on sale (20% off). The Petite is also on sale for $15 plus $15 shipping with free bands. I didn't know which one to get the Petite or the Elite. I called customer service and asked them about the difference and was told that the Petite revolves at 5000 rpm and the Elite at 8000-20,000. The Elite is a variable speed and can be adjusted whereas the Petite is just the one speed. I was told that the Elite is a bit louder than the Petite, but the rep didn't think it was THAT much louder. At any rate, after I get it I will be able to give the forum a good comparison between the two as Karen, Gracie's mom, owns the Petite (Gracie is Roxie's sister). The next time we get together to groom Gracie or Roxie we can try out both the Petite and Elite side by side. This may take a while as I may not get the Elite for 4-6 weeks, but promise to post after I get it and Karen and I try it out so stay tuned...


----------



## Sheri

This will be interesting. Of course, most of us will have our own (one or the other) by then, but it will still be interesting to know.

Sheri


----------



## Posh's Mom

Love my petite peticure! Posh doesn't seem to mind it...yes!


----------



## Jane

Okay, that's all I needed to hear! On sale, and Posh is not afraid! I just ordered my Peticure Petite. (I already returned the PediPaws to Walgreens - Scout did NOT like the noise. I never even used it on him!) Thanks, everyone!


----------



## ama0722

I have the petite and recommended it to everyone. My friend ordered it based on what I said. She said her dog freaked out. So I asked to see it, I thought maybe she had it together wrong and she had the elite instead. It is A LOT louder to my ears and made me jump, let alone the dogs. It is also a lot more powerful. I just think it will really spook some dogs. I don't think you need the power or that amount of battery. I mean I can do all 3 of my dogs with the petite a few times without charging it. Just wanted to share my experience


----------



## Paradise Havs

I ordered the Petacure Petite 6 weeks ago and was getting antsy. I emailed them yesterday with the order confirmation and received a reply that my credit card was declined & please call them! I called and inquired because I knew that my card was fine. Turns out that I had mistyped one of those 3 numbers on the back of the card! So guess what! I'm at the back of the line! Another 6 weeks!? You would have thought that I would have heard about the problem 6 weeks ago instead of receiving an order confirmation!

I am so bummed!:frusty:


----------



## mintchip

Still waiting as well!


----------



## Sheri

I got my petite Peticure tonight! Yippee! But, I can't figure out how to put it together. It has a part that I can't see info on where to put it, the "collet." And, which direction does the "collet nut" go in? If you just stick the "drum" into it it is way too loose... How do you "insert the drum into the collet nut to correct length, see step B" which doesn't say or show what they are talking about... 

Help?! :help:

Sheri


----------



## Sheri

:bump: Help?

Sheri


----------



## good buddy

Put the collet into the end. The skinny part is the part you insert. Place the collet nut over it. (on mine these parts were already in place) When you lightly unscrew the collet nut it allows insertion of the drum. Then holding the shaft lock button you can re-tighten the collet nut to hold the drum securely. You have to monkey with it just a bit to get the drum in at the right length. You can't tell the correct length until you put the safeguard on and then you may have to remove it again and adjust the length so it's in the right position. Mine shows a bit less than 1/2 inch of post on the drum head. Does that help? Good luck! I hope you like yours!


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Christy, that did it! Thank you so much! Mine came totally in pieces...grrr. But, now it seems to be right!

It's quite quiet, and smooth, and I just did a pretend session touching in all over his feet while it was on, but not actually doing his nails yet, and he did just fine. Didn't like it, but didn't protest either. I think I'll really like it.

Thank you!

Sheri


----------



## good buddy

Sheri said:


> Oh, Christy, that did it! Thank you so much! Mine came totally in pieces...grrr. But, now it seems to be right!
> 
> It's quite quiet, and smooth, and I just did a pretend session touching in all over his feet while it was on, but not actually doing his nails yet, and he did just fine. Didn't like it, but didn't protest either. I think I'll really like it.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sheri


You're welcome!! Glad I could help! eace:


----------

